# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [Miele] Miele H316E αντίσταση αέρα

## messinios

Καλησπέρα σας
Έχω την κουζίνα Miele H316E και μου έχει κάψει την αντίσταση του αερόθερμου.
Θα ήθελα αν κάποιος μπορεί να με βοηθήσει στον τρόπο αντικατάστασης.
Αφού λύσω τις δύο βίδες που έχει επάνω στην αντίσταση μετά χρειάζετε και κάτι άλλο; χρειάζετε να βγάλο και το μοτέρ του αερόθερμου για να βγεί ή βγαίνει όπως και οι άνω/κάτω; Το ρωτάω αυτό διότι βλέπω ότι είναι στρογγυλή. 
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.αντίσταση.jpg

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> ή βγαίνει όπως και οι άνω/κάτω;


Όπως και η άνω κάτω , με την διαφορά ότι η στρόγγυλη αντίσταση καλύπτεται με κάλυμμα καπάκι και βρίσκεται εσωτερικά του φούρνου τέρμα στην πλάτη.
Πω πω σκουριά , δεν ήξερα ότι σκουριάζουν και τα Miele.

----------


## messinios

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## messinios

Σκουριάζει και η miele ,είναι χρόνων βέβαια αλλά έχουν τα προβλήματα τους.

----------


## p270

για να μην ανοιγω νεο θέμα οι βίδες που συγκρατούν την πισω επιφάνεια (καλυμμα-πλατη αεροθερμης κουζίνας φαίνονται και από την πισω πλευρά τις συσκευης; 
το ρωτάω αυτο γιατί θέλω να αλλαξω το καλυμμα διοτι εχει σκουριασει και τρυπησει και εχουν καταστραφει και οι βιδες στήριξης που εχει 
εικόνα_Viber_2021-01-22_19-36-50.jpg

----------


## Νικος τσαγκαρακης

Καλησπερα

----------


## mikemtb73

> Καλησπερα


Καληνύχτα.

Κλασσικά: Tapatalk

----------

